# VOTE on 4 Lane Tomy track design



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright, I'm looking to assemble another track for this Summer and came up with four 4 lane designs on Ultimate Racer 3.0. The track will be for tjet and afx cars only and will be run in the clockwise direction. I was looking for a flat design with the longest lap length combined with speed and a variety of technical sections. Track dimensions are 4' X 16'.

Vote on your favorite and feel free to voice your opinion on any of the designs. Keep it fun.:thumbsup:

The track numbers are 1,2,3,4,5 from left to right.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I like them all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh just pick one Bill!

And...sorry to mess up everybody that already voted, I touched up a couple of booboos that I made on the existing layouts AND added one more to the mix.

One problem however. I can't figure out how to add that last layout to the polls. What a putz I am.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I like 2, the middle section would be faster

Boosted


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I voted for track 2 but I like 5 also.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the 4th design the best because it offers a better flow in my opinion.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I voted for 4 also.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Vote ob 4 lane*

2 or 4 for me as well but if pushed ....... i'd go for 4 .

Bear :wave:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

1 and 3 look identical. so does 2 and 5 to each other.

Anyhow, for WIW I like #4 the best.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

6


:tongue:

4


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Funny how design work goes. These layouts are actually listed in the order that I designed them in. (4) was the final design and then I thought maybe I could speed up the middle, per your recommendation, and then came (5).

Keep the voting and especially the IDEAS and OPINIONS coming, and thanks gang!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

"Squiggles" trigger my tourettes syndrome  , so I don't like any of 'em.

#4 with a straight in place of the squiggle section would be my pick.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Of the ones offered I say 2 and 5. The problems with the others is the V in the middle. This can cause cars to enter the front straight. Since I hate foot tall walls the V has to go.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

GH, there are plenty of tech turns to please for cars mentioned. 
I agree w/others that #'s 2, 4 & 5 could do without the middle bump in favor of an additional straight section. Whichever you choose, enjoy.


----------

